
Data Science isn't about a mess of tech debt, glue and unsupportable plumbing - moonpool
https://datalanguage.com/news/data-science-is-about-building-software
======
snowdog
Yes points well made. Great data science can only be realized with great
engineering.

Any tech team serious about data science should either upskill their data
scientists in the art of software engineering or at least pair them first rate
software engineers and surround them a contemporary tech team that can be
pushing deliverables into scalable deployment target using tried and tested
patterns of TDD and CI/CD.

